# Removing Peugeot boxer door mirror cover - help!



## RichardP (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello, am trying to replace the door mirror indicator housing following disagreement with a post. I've got tge right part but can't see how to get to the fitting screws which are behind main mirror I think. Any ideas?


----------



## wineciccio (Aug 26, 2016)

Have you tried youtube??


----------



## RichardP (Aug 31, 2016)

*Manual!*

You Tube wasn't much help but unusually the base vehicle manual was very helpful - you turn the mirror gkass outward to reveal the small retaining screws and hey presto!


----------



## rockape (Aug 31, 2016)

Coming back from the Devon meet I was thwacked  by a truck as he was slightly over my side , the mirror glass came off a treat, luckily no damage as it just popped back on. As you can imagine I said to myself " the silly man , please be careful next time"  YOU TXAT.


----------



## r4dent (Aug 31, 2016)

RichardP said:


> You Tube wasn't much help but unusually the base vehicle manual was very helpful - you turn the mirror glass outward to reveal the small retaining screws and hey presto!



I always thought reading the manual got you dishonorably discharged from our club, and banned from rejoining for life!


----------

